# Bacon and Wine tasting!!! What could be better?



## teeznuts (Sep 28, 2011)

This is an event coming up on California's Central Coast. Thought you guys might get a kick out of it.

http://treana.com/tastingroom.php


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 29, 2011)

Interesting combo.


----------



## roller (Sep 29, 2011)

I will have to send that to my daughter. That is where she lives and her and her husband go Wine Tasting all the time..Thanks for posting that...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2011)

What can be better than Bacon & Wine testing???

Ahhh----MMMMM

Uhhhh----Hmmmmm

Now I got a headache!!!

Answer---Nothing I can think of!!!

Bear


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 29, 2011)

Roller said:


> I will have to send that to my daughter. That is where she lives and her and her husband go Wine Tasting all the time..Thanks for posting that...


Tell them to check out 92.5 fm "the krush". It's a radio station with a huge emphasis on wine tasting and the local vineyard scene. I used to live in that area so I still keep up on the events and try to visit often. Best Tri-tip in the world in that area.




Bearcarver said:


> What can be better than Bacon & Wine testing???
> 
> Ahhh----MMMMM
> 
> ...


Exactly! a match made in heaven.


----------



## smokeamotive (Sep 29, 2011)

Add smoked cheese!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds like a fun event. I wish it was over at Tobin James and folks would have a lot more fun


----------

